# Eclipse Wtp und erste JSP Seite



## froogi (20. Apr 2006)

hallo,

habe eclipse wtp installiert, doch irgenwie klappt das nicht mit meiner ersten JSP seite.. Tomcat 5.5 hab ich installiert.

habe neues Webrojekt, dann neue JSP Seite erstellt. Dies ist die JSP seite:


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>meine erste JSP Seite</title>
</head>
<body>

<%int x=3; int y=5; %>
<% if (x<y){ %>

  <h2>x ist kleiner wie  y</h2>
<%} else{ %>
 <h3>doch nicht</h3>
<%} %>

</body>
</html>
```

folgende Fehlermeldung kommt dann:



> HTTP Status 404 - /Test1/WEB-INF/index.jsp
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




..muss ich beim Tomcat irgendwas einstellen? oder kann man den direkt nach der installation benutzten?


danke


----------



## semi (20. Apr 2006)

Die JSP Seiten gehören nicht ins WEB-INF Verzeichnis.

Erstelle folgende Verzeichnisstruktur

```
[jsptest]
  |--- [web-inf]
  |      |--- web.xml
  |--- index.jsp
```
Hier eine minimale Version von web.xml
	
	
	
	





```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<web-app id="jpsexample" version="2.4" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee" 
xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd">
  <display-name>JSP Example</display-name>

  <welcome-file-list id="WelcomeFileList">
    <welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
    <welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
  </welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```
Verpacke es in ein WAR Archiv und kopiere es in das tomcat/webapp Verzeichnis.
Aufruf mit http://localhost:8080/jsptest

Da index.jsp zu den "welcome-files" gehört, wird es direkt aufgerufen.

PS: Schau dir diesen Artikel an: http://www.eclipse.org/articles/Article-EclipseDbWebapps/article.html


----------



## frooogi (20. Apr 2006)

danke dir erstmal



> Verpacke es in ein WAR Archiv und kopiere es in das tomcat/webapp Verzeichnis.
> Aufruf mit http://localhost:8080/jsptest



meinst du das jspTest verzeichnis oder nur die index.jsp Datei?


----------



## semi (20. Apr 2006)

Den kompletten Inhalt deines Webverzeichnisses, einschliesslich Unterverzeichnisse.
In WTP kannst du aber deine Webanwendung direkt aus Eclipse heraus testen,
indem du z.B. die Eingangsseite (index.jsp) markierst und Run-As->Run On Server
ausführst.
Schau dir das Beispiel aus dem Link in meiner Antwort an. Dort ist das ganze Hin und 
Her gut beschrieben. Du kannst den ersten Teil überspringen, wenn dich Derby nicht
interessiert. Unter "Creating a Web Project" wird beschrieben, wie man ein Webprojekt
und die Verbindung/Deployment zu Tomcat einrichtet.

Das mit dem WAR-Deployment ist dann der letzte Schritt, wenn du die Anwendung
auf irgendeinem Server "installieren" möchtest.


----------



## frooogi (20. Apr 2006)

ja hat so wie du sagtest gut geklappt. Nun habe ich aber eine andere Frage,  ich möchte gerne Tomcat auf einem Rechner installieren, so daß ich von außen auf meine Serer zugreifen kann. Auf was muß ich den da achten? 

Einfach Tomcat irgendwo installieren, und dann per IP und Portnummer auf den Server zugreifen?


----------



## semi (21. Apr 2006)

frooogi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja hat so wie du sagtest gut geklappt. Nun habe ich aber eine andere Frage,  ich möchte gerne Tomcat auf einem Rechner installieren, so daß ich von außen auf meine Serer zugreifen kann. Auf was muß ich den da achten?
> 
> Einfach Tomcat irgendwo installieren, und dann per IP und Portnummer auf den Server zugreifen?


So ungefähr.
Du musst noch einem Benutzer die Rolle "manager" in tomcat/conf/tomcat-users.xml zuweisen, 
damit du die "Tomcat Manager" Applikation starten kannst (z.B. für's Deployment). 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat per default kein Benutzer diese Rolle.
z.B.
	
	
	
	





```
<user username="homer" password="yuhuu" roles="tomcat,manager"/>
```
Die "Tomcat-Administration" muss extra installiert werden. Du findest es hier: http://tomcat.apache.org/download-55.cgi
Alles andere findest du auch in der Tomcat Dokumentation oder Tomcat FAQ.

Gruß,
Michael


----------

